# Go puppy!



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Future master hunter and cute too.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Adorable! It must be so fun starting a puppy on birds!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I find teaching basics to be quite interesting. Every dog is a little different so you have to adjust and finesse things to get the best out of them. This will be the third generation to work with now so it is quite fascinating to see what traits come through from Breeze and what the dads bring to the mix.

Wings has had some pheasant and duck wings but these were her first whole birds. She was equally willing to pick up the pigeon, chukar, and then a duck! She was not so willing to pick up a bumper--not so much fun as the feathers!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Omg that is so darn cute. I love puppies with birds and wings. 

I had that trouble with Jige too. Once he had a bird I had to work really hard to get him back on bumpers last week I had birds again and I had to work just as hard to get back on birds. I wish I had a steady supply of birds to bumpers.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

adorable! Go puppy go!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Miss Wings is a cutie.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable!! Go puppy!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sweet


----------

